# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Trung >  Tour Đà Nẵng - Huế 2 ngày 1 đêm khởi hành hàng ngày - 090.656.0989

## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Đà Nẵng - Huế - Đà Nẵng ( 2 ngày 1 đêm )*

Ngày 1 : Đà Nẵng - Thăm quan Huế.(Ăn trưa, Tôi)

Sáng: 7h30 e Open Bus đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn khởi hành đi Huế. Trên đường quý khách tham quan Hải Vân Quan, lăng Cô. Đến Huế ăn trưa. Nhận phòng khách sạn.

Chiều: Quý khách đi thăm quan Đại Nội – Hoàng Cung của 13 vị vua triều Nguyễn, triều đại phong kiến cuối cùng của Việt Nam: Ngọ Môn, Điện Thái Hoà, Tử Cấm Thành, Thế Miếu, Hiển Lâm Các, Cửu Đỉnh… và Chùa Thiên Mụ cổ kính, xây dựng từ những năm đầu của thế kỉ XVII.
- Tối: Ăn tối nhà hàng với đặc sản xứ Huế

Sau đó quý khách tự do tản bộ trên trục đường đi bộ trên đường Nguyễn Đình Chiểu bên cạnh Sông Hương thơ mộng .

Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn trung tâm Huế.


Ngày 2: Huế - Đà Nẵng (Ăn sáng)

Sáng: Quý khách dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn hoặc nhà hàng Huế, khởi hành đi thăm quan Đền Huyền Trân Công chúa: là nơi thờ tự công Chúa huyền Trân người có công mở mang bờ cõi nước ta, tại đây quý khách được trèo lên núi Ngũ Phong và đánh chuông vào thấp chuông Hòa Bình nơi nổi tiếng là linh thiêng tại Huế. Quý khách tự do chụp hình. Sau đấy đoàn khởi hành về mua sắm chợ Đông Ba – trung tâm thương mại tại Huế. Về khách sạn trả phòng.

Đoàn khởi hành về Đà Nẵng. Quý khách lên xe Open Bus về Đà Nẵng, tiễn khách tại điểm hẹn ban đầu chia tay đoàn kết thúc chương trình. Thân ái chào tạm biệt và hẹn gặp lại.

Gía trọn gói cho 1 khách :0 VND (Đoàn ghép khách 02 khách trở lên)

Dịch vụ bao gồm:

- Xe du lịch đời mới loại
- Nước uống theo xe ( 2 chai nước/ 1 người/1 ngày ).
- Khách sạn đầy đủ tiện nghi đương đương 2 sao trung tâm thành phố: 3 – 4 khách/ phòng
- Chi phí tham quan.
- Ăn theo chương trình 2 bữa ăn chính 80 000 vnd/ suất ăn chính,1 bữa ăn sáng tại nhà hàng
- Bảo hiểm trọn tour .
- Hướng dẫn viên du lịch nhiệt tình chuyên nghiệp .

Không bao gồm :

- 10% VAT
- Các chi phí khác không được liệt kê .
Lưu ý : Trẻ em dưới 5 tuổi miễn phí, từ 6 –10 tuổi: tính ½ người lớn, bé ngủ chung với bố mẹ, từ 11 tuổi trở lên: tính bằng người lớn

*Thông tin liên hệ:
Mr.Dân - 090.656.0989
Y!M: dinhdantravel@yahoo.com.vn
E-mail: dinhdan@danangtourist.info*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Thông tin liên hệ:
Mr.Dân - 090.656.0989
Y!M: dinhdantravel@yahoo.com.vn
E-mail: dinhdan@danangtourist.info*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Thông tin liên hệ:
Mr.Dân - 090.656.0989
Y!M: dinhdantravel@yahoo.com.vn
E-mail: dinhdan@danangtourist.info*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Thông tin liên hệ:
Mr.Dân - 090.656.0989
Y!M: dinhdantravel@yahoo.com.vn
E-mail: dinhdan@danangtourist.info*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Thông tin liên hệ:
Mr.Dân - 090.656.0989
Y!M: dinhdantravel@yahoo.com.vn
E-mail: dinhdan@danangtourist.info*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Thông tin liên hệ:
Mr.Dân - 090.656.0989
Y!M: dinhdantravel@yahoo.com.vn
E-mail: dinhdan@danangtourist.info*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Thông tin liên hệ:
Mr.Dân - 090.656.0989
Y!M: dinhdantravel@yahoo.com.vn
E-mail: dinhdan@danangtourist.info*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Thông tin liên hệ:
Mr.Dân - 090.656.0989
Y!M: dinhdantravel@yahoo.com.vn
E-mail: dinhdan@danangtourist.info*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Thông tin liên hệ:
Mr.Dân - 090.656.0989
Y!M: dinhdantravel@yahoo.com.vn
E-mail: dinhdan@danangtourist.info*

----------


## hoacomay665

Liên hệ du lịch vé máy bay giá rẻ hoặc ve may bay gia re

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Thông tin liên hệ:
Mr.Dân - 090.656.0989
Y!M: dinhdantravel@yahoo.com.vn
E-mail: dinhdan@danangtourist.info*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Thông tin liên hệ:
Mr.Dân - 090.656.0989
Y!M: dinhdantravel@yahoo.com.vn
E-mail: dinhdan@danangtourist.info*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Thông tin liên hệ:
Mr.Dân - 090.656.0989
Y!M: dinhdantravel@yahoo.com.vn
E-mail: dinhdan@danangtourist.info*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Thông tin liên hệ:
Mr.Dân - 090.656.0989
Y!M: dinhdantravel@yahoo.com.vn
E-mail: dinhdan@danangtourist.info*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Thông tin liên hệ:
Mr.Dân - 090.656.0989
Y!M: dinhdantravel@yahoo.com.vn
E-mail: dinhdan@danangtourist.info*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Thông tin liên hệ:*
*Mr.Dân - 090.656.0989*
*Y!M:* dinhdantravel@yahoo.com.vn
*E-mail:* dinhdan@danangtourist.info

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Thông tin liên hệ:
Mr.Dân - 090.656.0989
Y!M: dinhdantravel@yahoo.com.vn
E-mail: dinhdan@danangtourist.info*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Thông tin liên hệ:
Mr.Dân - 090.656.0989
Y!M: dinhdantravel@yahoo.com.vn
E-mail: dinhdan@danangtourist.info*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Thông tin liên hệ:
Mr.Dân - 090.656.0989
Y!M: dinhdantravel@yahoo.com.vn
E-mail: dinhdan@danangtourist.info*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Thông tin liên hệ:
Mr.Dân - 090.656.0989
Y!M: dinhdantravel@yahoo.com.vn
E-mail: dinhdan@danangtourist.info*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Thông tin liên hệ:
Mr.Dân - 090.656.0989
Y!M: dinhdantravel@yahoo.com.vn
E-mail: dinhdan@danangtourist.info*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Thông tin liên hệ:
Mr.Dân - 090.656.0989
Y!M: dinhdantravel@yahoo.com.vn
E-mail: dinhdan@danangtourist.info*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Thông tin liên hệ:
Mr.Dân - 090.656.0989
Y!M: dinhdantravel@yahoo.com.vn
E-mail: dinhdan@danangtourist.info*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Thông tin liên hệ:*
*Mr.Dân - 090.656.0989*
*Y!M:* dinhdantravel@yahoo.com.vn
*E-mail:* dinhdan@danangtourist.info

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Thông tin liên hệ:
Mr.Dân - 090.656.0989
Y!M: dinhdantravel@yahoo.com.vn
E-mail: dinhdan@danangtourist.info*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Thông tin liên hệ:
Mr.Dân - 090.656.0989
Y!M: dinhdantravel@yahoo.com.vn
E-mail: dinhdan@danangtourist.info*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Thông tin liên hệ:
Mr.Dân - 090.656.0989
Y!M: dinhdantravel@yahoo.com.vn
E-mail: dinhdan@danangtourist.info*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

<b style="color: rgb(51, 51, 51); background-color: rgb(250, 250, 250);">Thông tin liên hệ:<br>Mr.Dân - 090.656.0989<br>Y!M:&nbsp;<a href="mailto:dinhdantravel@yahoo.com.vn" style="color: rgb(39, 95, 146);">dinhdantravel@yahoo.com.vn</a><br>E-mail:&nbsp;<a href="mailto:dinhdan@danangtourist.info" style="color: rgb(39, 95, 146); text-decoration: initial;">dinhdan@danangtourist.info</a></b>

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Thông tin liên hệ:
Mr.Dân - 090.656.0989
Y!M: dinhdantravel@yahoo.com.vn
E-mail: dinhdan@danangtourist.info*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Thông tin liên hệ:
Mr.Dân - 090.656.0989
Y!M: dinhdantravel@yahoo.com.vn
E-mail: dinhdan@danangtourist.info*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ :
Mr. Dân. 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877
Yahoo : dinhdantravel@yahoo.com.vn
Website: ww.tourdanang.vn*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Thông tin liên hệ:
Mr.Dân - 090.656.0989
Y!M: dinhdantravel@yahoo.com.vn
E-mail: dinhdan@danangtourist.info*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Thông tin liên hệ:
Mr. Dân: 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877 – 0511.3744.486
E-mail: dinhdan@d anangtourist. info
Y!M: dinhdantravel@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Thông tin liên hệ:
Mr.Dân - 090.656.0989
Y!M: dinhdantravel@yahoo.com.vn
E-mail: dinhdan@danangtourist.info*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Thông tin liên hệ:
Mr.Dân - 090.656.0989
Y!M: dinhdantravel@yahoo.com.vn
E-mail: dinhdan@danangtourist.info*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ :
Mr. Dân. 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877
Yahoo : dinhdantravel@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Thông tin lien hệ: Mr. Đình Dân: 090.656.0989. Y!M: dinhdantravel*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Thông tin lien hệ: Mr. Đình Dân: 090.656.0989. Y!M: dinhdantravel*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ :
Mr. Dân. 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877
Yahoo : dinhdantravel@yahoo.com.vn
Website: ww.tourdanang.vn*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Thông tin liên hệ:
Mr. Dân: 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877 – 0511.3744.486
E-mail: dinhdan@d anangtourist. info
Y!M: dinhdantravel@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Thông tin liên hệ:
Mr.Dân - 090.656.0989
Y!M: dinhdantravel@yahoo.com.vn
E-mail: dinhdan@danangtourist.info*

----------

